# Wife is Confusing



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

A few nights we talked about our favorit things that drive us crazy in bed. We both agreed new things always help but at the same time we also enjoy some good oral sex. 

Now I love giving it, and If I was in her shoes I would ask for oral every night  But she doesn't ask even if she doesn't ask I still try to give her some but she still only wants it a done a few times a month.

Is that odd? :scratchhead:


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

maybe she has frequent secret health issues down there


----------



## Nicbrownn80 (Mar 20, 2011)

Well, She usually cums, sometimes a few times and then ALWAYS wants more, but its hard to get her started!


----------



## Whatshisname (Jan 12, 2011)

My wife is the same, rarely want's me to go there but enjoys it tremendously when I do. I think part of it is she's super sensitive down there and it can be uncomfortable at first.


----------

